# Need opinions on 5/6wt reel



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm looking to get a 5/6 wt reel for bass. I plan on putting in on the 6wt BVK since I love my 9wt. I have a guru 3.5 on my 9wt and looking into the guru 2.0. Should i stay in the lamson family or go another route? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't overlook the same company that made the rod ---- those little (and lightweight) BVK reels are sweet and a BVKII would fit that rod quite nicely. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

The bvk's are sweet looking and light but they do not have a completely sealed drag. lamsons are really nice and work well. the other one i would look at is the nautilus FWX, another very sweet reel.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bvk reel, is a fine choice but if you dont want that my choice would be the nautilus fwx


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

If you go with the fwx get it from eBay , they have a ton of new ones that come with free backing and your choice of free line up to 100$ not to mention reel is 20 cheaper and free shipping. (that's where I ordered mine)


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

stay with the lamson guru its a sweet deal!


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Okuma makes a sealed drag real called the Helios. I use mine for steelhead in the middle of winter it's never frozen. I also used it in oc md from the surf. It's a great reel for a low price with a fully sealed drag. Good luck with whatever reel you choose


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Practically speaking, for bass fishing there is no need to drop a bunch of money on a reel. For around $100 bucks there are several quality reels that will suit your needs. Namely, the Pflueger Trion or President, both are fully machined and have exceptionally smooth drags. In addition, there is a vendor on Ebay selling an imported fully machined 5/6 reel for about 60 bucks. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/103M-Machined-Aluminum-Med-Arbor-Fly-Reel-3-75-Diam-/390191509371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad939ef7b
I have this reel on my 5 weight and have been very impressed with how smooth the drag is as well as how great it looks. I've fought several nice trout on the reel with this reel as well as slot sized reds without any issues.
Okuma also has a great selection of value priced reels to chose from that will work well for bass and light saltwater.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't tried them yet but the Allen Reels look sweet and are priced well for a 5/6 wt setup. The green color would look sweet with the BVK or you could get a good looking contrasting color.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Check out the trout reels by Allen fly fishing. Very nice at a great price.


----------



## jupitersnooker11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Stay with the guru. I have the 2.0 paired with a 6wt bvk and its an extremely solid setup for the price. I've put the hammer down on some big fish with it


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm going to see how much I make this summer and then make my decision. Since I wont have much use for it till school starts back up.


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

What is your price range? Because tibor is pricey but the best reel on the market but sage or TFO reels are cheap and great quality reels


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> What is your price range? Because tibor is pricey but the best reel on the market but sage or TFO reels are cheap and great quality reels


I would like to stay under 300 if possible. I use my 9wt for most of my saltwater needs but its no fun catching bass on it.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

While I was in charleston today I went and looked at the bvk 6wt and I was also looking at the fwxs. But I forgot to ask the guy how they hold put in saltwater. I don't plan on using it a lot for saltwater just some trout fishing. How would it hold up you think? Thanks for the help.


----------



## get_some (May 28, 2012)

Excelsior bro! def. look on ebay for some older model nautilus and lamson reels. the FW just got replaced by the fwx, and there are new litespeeds i think so you could snag a clean older model for cheap. just look alot and be patient for a good deal!


----------

